# HDCP compliant



## nash211

I recently bought a PS3 noticed that my receiver is not HDCP compliant, so i cannot use 7.1 audio. The receiver is capable of 7.1 but will not work with the PS3, the picture blacks out on racing games. Any ideas other than buying a new audio receiver. Yamaha RX-V563


----------



## tonyvdb

The audio should not be an issue however the video will not function. You can run an optical audio cable to the receiver for the audio and run the PS3 HDMI cable directly to the display.


----------



## nash211

Thanks that is what I have done, I only wish that my receiver would be capable of the 7.1 audio. Some PS3 games work with the HDMI cable with audio 7.1 seems a little better. My next receiver I will have to pay attention to be HDCP compliant.


----------



## tonyvdb

There are many receivers that are supposed to be HDCP compliant that still dont work. I have a friend who has a Yamaha rxv1700 and he cant get it to pass video through to his projector via HDMI.


----------



## nash211

Thanks for the info. The sound is still very good, like any person if you can have better why not.


----------



## Ares

There have been quite a few issues with the PS3 on B/C with HDMI 1.2 spec. this is something I have noticed, sometimes the audio drops or video and sometimes both. I have looked in to your model of receiver and it's using the HDMI 1.2 spec. 

So I can't add more to the advice that Tony gave you.


----------



## nash211

Thanks


----------



## nash211

Seemed to have fixed my Problem. I read on the internet that someone else had similar problems as me with the screen blacking out while playing Video games via HDMI PS3 with audio.

I changed the setting in the PS3 to 1080i and unchecked 1080p, some tv`s have issues with the 1080p. It works fine audio good no more Blackouts.


----------

